# Pay!!! Corned beef and packer brisket.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I know corned beef is made from a brisket, but not familiar with packer brisket. Is that what you call pastrami, cause if it is, that's my favorite cut for sandwichs? And what cut of meat would a southern ask for instead of a packer brisket since I've never seen or heard of one. Also thought pastrami was a brined product made from a chunk of round or sirloin. Sorry for dumb questions.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

No sir. A packer brisket is another name for whole brisket. Corned beef is made from the flat portion of the brisket or as you said another cut of beef. Yes it is brined for several days( corned ). The one I cooked was bought already corned. All I did was soak with fresh water changing the water each day to reduce the salinity, then smoking it.

Raw Packer Brisket pic.










Cooking Packer Brisket. The corned beef is the piece to the upper right.Boston Butt to the upper left.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks. Will make one this weekend when we crank up the smoker. With bought sausage.Ugh. Also assume you cook everything , brisket, fatty, butt roast at 225* to 250*. Do you try to maintain that temp thru out the smoking?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Thanks. Will make one this weekend when we crank up the smoker. With bought sausage.Ugh. Also assume you cook everything , brisket, fatty, butt roast at 225* to 250*. Do you try to maintain that temp thru out the smoking?


Yes sir, except for poultry. I cook poultry on my smoker at 325 to keep the skin crispy. If the smoker don't cooperate(rainy weather in winter) I smoke the bird for an hour to hour and a half then move to the grill to crisp up the skin.


----------

